# [Bug] Unbekannter Fehler. Blasc Client im Loop



## NachtkindFX (1. April 2008)

Hallo

Als ich eben WoW beende, bleibt der Blasc Client im Loop hängen.

Vom Client selbst wird der ganze Bildschirm mit Unbekannter Fehler voll "gespammt".

Auch das Parsen der wdb Files geht ins Endlose... startet immer wieder neu.

Hatte den Client im debug-Modus laufen.

Email kommt....

Mfg

NachtkindFX

'edit 1: Mail ist raus -> Bild Angehängt   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (2. April 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Als ich eben WoW beende, bleibt der Blasc Client im Loop hängen.
> 
> ...



Dieser Fehler wurde wohl durch ein falsch konfigurierten Server von uns verursacht und sollte nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## NachtkindFX (2. April 2008)

Sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für die Info


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Mai 2008)

Hab den Loop seit neustem auch.
Configfile gestern angepasst und den Updater gestartet. Problem existiert aber immernoch.


----------



## CmN (8. Mai 2008)

stimmt, hab auch das problem seit ich den Beta-Client wieder installiert habe.


----------



## Regnor (13. Mai 2008)

CmN schrieb:


> stimmt, hab auch das problem seit ich den Beta-Client wieder installiert habe.



aber nu sollte es gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtkindFX (13. Mai 2008)

Sieht gut aus!

War Ruckzuck durch und hat ohne Fehler übertragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




#Edit:

Angekommen ist auch alles!


----------



## NachtkindFX (14. Mai 2008)

Nochmal ein Feedback vorm Schlafen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soweit läuft der Client jetzt Wunderbar, kein Fehler zu finden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (14. Mai 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Feedback vorm Schlafen gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay, dann werd ich die Änderungen morgen Live schalten, wenn nicht heute noch was dramatisches passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Mai 2008)

Funktioniert wieder wie früher.
Gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*keks geb*


----------

